# Reassurance and advice please



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

We have just got a lovely puppy who is now 10 weeks old. I'm really struggling with house training her, she just does not seem to get it. I feel I'm spending a very long time in the garden and more often she will come back in and run behind the table and pee! 

She also has really running stools. We have had her at the vet and he says she is very healthy, I don't think the runny poo thing is helping with her toilet training. I've had the problem of tummy upsets with one of my cats. We started feeding him chicken and rice for a few days then gradually mixing in a good quality food he is now fine. I was hoping this was the solution for whisky. 

Would anyone be able to give any advice please.


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm sure she will get it eventually. The most important things are patience and consistency. She is still very young, and it's common not to get it at that age. Also remember not to scold. Give very positive reactions when she goes outside and no reaction when she goes inside (other than transporting her outside if you catch her in the act!) Good luck! We've all been there! The first few months are challenging, but it will get better


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you. I've never told her off and like you say I just clean it up. Any advice about the runny poo? I've read that pumpkin can help, I don't want to make it any worse!


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

It sounds like your vet has ruled out parasites, so it's likely either diet or stress. Its super common for puppies to have loose stools until they've settled in to their new environment and new diet. We had our pup on a high quality food and she was still having loose stools in the early days. Tried a couple of different foods, but finally found the right one.


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you. She hasn't been on a good food so I wanted to change her anyway. I just don't want to make her worse, poor little thing! She is still very active and happy so it's not worrying me for that reason. It can't be nice for the poor little thing.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

You could think about gradually switching to a raw diet as this often firms up stools and is a very healthy way of feeding in my opinion.

10 weeks is still very very young. She is a baby! Persevere and be consistent and you will both get there.


----------



## Bundle (Apr 26, 2015)

She will get it in time just be patient and continue what you're doing. You could try giving her some slippery elm bark mixed in her food or water as that helps to calm their digestive tract down. I'm a huge fan of raw and a good crunch on a chicken wing helps to firm up loose poos. Good luck xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She will get there, she is still very very young, just remember puppies need to pee immediately after sleeping and playing and usually after eating and drinking and usually will need to poo within 20-30 mins after eating and take her out very frequently if she has not been out for a little while (pretty sure I was still doing about every 30-45 mins at that age!).


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

i think she may be distracted in the garden. I ended up putting Max on a lead and walking up and down the garden with him. Once he had peed He was free to run around. It worked for me and for Max too. 

Runny poos seem to be a fairly common problem with these little puppies. Chicken or fish and rice with a little pro biotic yogurt mixed in fed for a few days. Then slowly reintroduce whatever food you plan to use. I can say that once I switched to a raw diet my two have thrived on every front. Am a big advocate of it. Pumpkin is supposed to be very good for their tummies. Just remember gently does it and change things slowly.


----------

